# Sea sickness



## codfinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone else suffers from this as much as me. And if you have any secret cures you could pass on. Tried sickness tablets but most brands make me too drowsy, no luck with sickness wrist bands either. Tried gingernut biscuits never worked. My neck seal is fairly tight on my dry suit not sure if this could be a factor. Any advice greatly apprieciated.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

ive been lucky enough to score some zofram which is the heavy duty chemo anti nauseant and it definitely works.

of the OTC ones, i found "qwell" to be the best. 
gives you a very dry mouth.
it is a relative of scopolamine (scop) which used to be available.

centrally acting and has quite a mind numbing effect and used in aneasthesiae to dry up secretions and put people into a calm cat like "languid" state.
in big doses, the gestapo used it as a truth serum as it does induce a vague dissociated drowsiness.

stemetil, maxolon and serc, phenergan...all of these will have some effect but you would need to take them BEFORE any symptoms occured as the stomach stops absorbing once the nausea hits. your options then would be a stemetil suppository (very effective)    or an injection.

dont drink water...water has a nasueating effect on the stomach. something with a little sugar and a tiny bit of salt is actively transported out of the gut(ie the sugar is pulled thru the membrane and drags water with it) . and so this empties the stomach much better.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Not the answer you are after, but make sure you have the horizon in your view. If you can see the waves and swell coming things aren't as bad. I get it when I'm doing things like tie-ing knots and the swell is unexpected.

I'll also change my rigs to clip fittings to avoid those situations as much as possible.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

grinner's the doc so read his answer carefully.. my own experience is that I get throw up sick if I haven't been out for a few weeks and then I have to take pills. I tried a lot of stuff but the one that works for me is "Travacalm original". It is an antihistamine based pill and it does give me a dry mouth and I find that after a long absence from the ocean it is best to take one the night before and another half an hour before departure. When I do it that way I get a good nights sleep if nothing else... After a visit or two to the ocean I go out without the pills and don't have any trouble.

The bands and the folk remedies don't work for me at all but they do for some. If nothing else it gives me an excuse to carry some glace or candied ginger with me - it mightn't cure my sea-sickness but I do love the ginger...

cheers

John


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been plagued by it all my life and contrary to what some say, not every one becomes accustomed to it.
I hate taking any drugs and as a result have tried every alternative there is, I even tried the electronic wrist bands which zap you every couple of second, these weren't bad, I didn't feel sick but it was the only time I've ever thrown up on the yak (go figure).
I now take travacalm original, I find one tablet taken an hour before does the job for me, the down side being the amount I need to pee.
Kwells worked okay too, the ET tablets weren't great for me but others rave about them.

I'm also very careful about what I eat and drink, I add a some endura to my water, only eat very neutral food that wont make me acidic, corn cakes, carrots, apples, etc etc.
Tying knots is BAD so I take several rods.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Easy and simple solution just take along your MP3 player with your favourite tunes and use ear pieces.
Don't know exactly how it works but something to do with balance and your ears, the sound helps equalize your ears and you don't get seasick.
And another remedy take dry toast (no butter marge or any spread) with you in a sealed bag, if you start to feel a little squeamish eat some toast.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I get it shockingly. I bought some super strong Meclozin tablets in finland for the flight back and I couldn't read the instructions.

I woke up Japan.

Just be careful with that if you're going offshore.

I like Sea Legs if you can find it. It's the best mix of Nausea to dry mouth for me.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bildad said:


> And another remedy take dry toast (no butter marge or any spread) with you in a sealed bag, if you start to feel a little squeamish eat some toast.


A mate did similar, had a shirt pocket full of dry Jatz crackers and just nibbled one as required.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Before you spend to much money, try a ear plug in the opposite ear to what hand you use. i.e. Right Handed put a earplug in the left ear.
Works for about 75% of people that try it.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.bonine.com/products/bonin-original
These get pretty good reviews but not available in Oz when I checked and since i have only been on the yak 2 or 3 times this year have not bothered to order them.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Have also found chewing gum or sucking on something like a chuppa chupp to help.


----------



## Royzie (Jan 18, 2012)

Salted peanuts always works for me


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Marty75 said:


> Have also found chewing gum or sucking on something like a chuppa chupp to help.


Always helps.


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Dodge said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > And another remedy take dry toast (no butter marge or any spread) with you in a sealed bag, if you start to feel a little squeamish eat some toast.
> ...


X2 crackers work a treat.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I suggest you immigrate to Australia. that will cure your sea sickness guaranteed.


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

I only ever get it on boats never get it yak fishing worst thing ive found is diesel exhaust but another supporter of travel calm its great stuff


----------



## codfinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> I suggest you immigrate to Australia. that will cure your sea sickness guaranteed.


Would be there in a shot buddy sea sickness or not. Wife and kids wont let me, there really selfish like that.


----------



## codfinder (Jan 3, 2013)

koich said:


> I get it shockingly. I bought some super strong Meclozin tablets in finland for the flight back and I couldn't read the instructions.
> 
> I woke up Japan.
> 
> ...


Have tried to get these over here, heard there really good. Apparently the factory that makes them has went on fire.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I am lucky enough not to have the problem, (famous last words) but I have known people that have had ice cold ginger beer help.

When I told one guy about it, (who used to get horribly sick) he started drinking 2 bottles of ginger beer straight down before heading out. He didn't get sea sick any more but he was busting for a pee most of the time.









I think the idea was really to sip on it when you start to feel a bit queasy. The theory was that ginger was supposed to calm your stomach. Might be a bit of a placebo effect or just something to do to take your mind off it. Can't hurt to try.

Good luck.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm with Dru on this one - have tried various things and nothing works except keeping the head up most of the time.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Coke


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Coke
> ...


That's what Dru said, "keep your head up".


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Not being susceptible to this, in even mountainous seas, I sympathize with the sufferers. However, I did note that on the inaugural sea kayak crossing from Sandy Cape to Lady Elliot Island (bottom of the Barrier Reef) [see Capricornia Cays: http://www.qldseakayak.canoe.org.au/sit ... s_2010.pdf), that both Gary and Paul suffered sea sickness for the first time ever.

One theory is that Gary & Paul could not see the horizon in the pre-dawn hours. That is in question as a full explanation, as Gary has since suffered sea sickness once in daylight (this is after years, and hundreds of outings). I am concerned by this, as paddling alone at sea, to suffer this affliction, things could turn nasty quite quickly. It seems my luck may well run out, one day, therefore the interest in this thread, and the interest in carrying or taking pre-emptive measurements to prevent severe disablement.

John316 has mentioned that if he doesn't go out for a while, he is more susceptible, whereas Keza seems to battle with this most of the time. While I have no data or scientific backing for this hypothetical solution, could it be that regular exposure to rough water is helpful in this regard? (That's me...I paddle 2 - 3 times a week, in almost any conditions).
Could a programme of gradually increasing exposure to rough water/winds decrease your chances of sea sickness?

Unanswered questions...


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Could a programme of gradually increasing exposure to rough water/winds decrease your chances of sea sickness?
> 
> Unanswered questions...


No not really, I use to spend similar amounts of time in a kayak and before that in a boat. Usually take a bit before it would hit me, always the same conditions, swell and spending a bit too long tying knots. Once I started to feel a bit queezy I'd stop and paddle a bit and it went away. Sipping on Coke (the other stuff probably works to) and snacking helps. Travel Calm works to.

Whats worse is Vertigo, was suffering from that for about 12 months, like being really seasick on dry land and would have to sit or lie down with out moving for about 4 hours till it went away, hurling every time you move your head. No telling when it was going to hit you. Changing my diet slightly (limiting alcohol, caffeine, dairy) and taking a few herbs (Butchers Broom, Ginko biloba, Gotu Kola) also having my inner ear crystals re balanced seems to of stopped it, havent had an episode since April.......touch wood.

Lots of things can go wrong with the inner ear that can cause similar symptoms, but have slightly different causes, some almost impossible to diagnose.

Are you having any other problems with your ears, like hearing loss in one or both ears or a blockage, ache?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Most of my paddling is around the cliffs and with back wash so I rarely get out on a nice flat sea.
When I was paddling a lot more often it didn't seem to make a difference.
If I stop paddling I will generally get sea sick but if I keep moving I'm okay. The same seems to be the case on a boat but even more, once the boat is moving I start to feel better.
Swell seems to effect me more than chop. White caps and no swell can be okay but smooth seas and a rolling swell can be bad.
Chewing gum doesn't seem to help me but it does make me look like a prat in a video. 
Without tablets it is always in the background but with one I can general relax and forget it after the first hour on the water.

For me I think it is totally and inner ear issue.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

No use to you in Scotland, but, for others on here I started taking ET's seasickness pills as I suffer bad from motion seasickness.
Paulo recommended them to me when I posted about it. Thanks again Paulo.
$30 for 10 delivered to me in Redcliffe, Qld.
Worth every cent, I have not been sick once on them. There is warnings if you are suffer from some medical conditions.
But when you first ring them they usually ask if you have any Medical conditions, if they don't tell them.
6.5hrs so far without being sick on one tablet.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## codfinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Lots of different cures and remedies suggested, thanks to all. Will work through them (apart from coke and hookers, unless everything else fails.  ) Its seems everybody is different and what works for one might not for others. Trial and error. Just need to get out a lot more.

Cheers Wayne


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep you are right Codfinder, I know the more I get out the easier it gets but unfortunately that doesn't always happen. Tabs like KWELLS make me feel like crap as if I have a sort of hangover without the enjoyment beforehand so I went to a local Compounding Pharmasist and picked up some capusules, although I haven't tried them yet. They have Scopolamine, an antihistamine Chlorphenamine, ginger root and caffeine. Don't go searching some of theses ingredients (apart from Ginger root) because you may not want to handle them let alone swallow one. :shock: I believe they are similar to the ET tabs so will be interesting to see how they work.
Good Luck in your search
Cheers
Bob


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I've tried lots of remedies over the years, some have worked, some haven't. At the moment I am using wrist bands and travacalm together, find I have no drowsiness problems or other side effects from the drug. Thoroughly recommend coke if you are crook, dry crackers are good value too. Always found its important to keep something in your stomach, don't let it get empty. Hope this helps, cheers, Dave.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont tend to get sea sick on the kayak but I do in boats. Biggest problem for me is that I cant predict when I will get sick. Some days there can be swell and Ill be fine and other days it will be calm and I'll feel crook. Kwells usually work for me if I take it before I go out.

Two things that really seem to increase my chance of getting sick is if I get too hot and if Im really tired.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

geebz said:


> I dont tend to get sea sick on the kayak but I do in boats. Biggest problem for me is that I cant predict when I will get sick. Some days there can be swell and Ill be fine and other days it will be calm and I'll feel crook. Kwells usually work for me if I take it before I go out.
> 
> Two things that really seem to increase my chance of getting sick is if I get too hot and if Im really tired.


Lack of sleep definitely has impact and guess what, I can never sleep before I go fishing, always too excited.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

I too get sea sickness and seem to have passed it onto my 15 yo son...sorry about that.

+1 for Travelcalm original...but am now experiencing bad side effects which sadly limit my desire to go offshore. In my son, they make him sleepy...no issue, hes a teenager...they love sleeping away mornings. 
I however have weird reactions, been taking Travelcalm for years...no issues other than drying you out as they do...so you pee and drink...but for the past year i experience post travelcalm migraines that afternoon or the next morning....the anti histamine and diuretic(drying out) effect according to my pharmacist...and all travel sickness formulations contain these chemicals. The migraines wipe me out for 6 hours at least...so now i find myself looking for excuses not to go offshore.


----------

